# [SOLVED] Outlook 2003, outgoing email problem with port 587 and Comcast



## Karin Sue (Mar 6, 2009)

I am using MS Outlook 2003 on Vista Home Premium SP1 and connect to the internet through Comcast.

I noticed email piling up in my outbox and checked my Comcast account and found an email informing me that port 25 was being blocked and to switch to port 587.

I went into Tools>Email Accounts> etc. and changed the outgoing server port to 587. I made sure the user name and password matched that of my comcast account for outgoing authentication.

I pressed the little "test account settings" button and everything worked fine.

However I can't send email from Outlook. The test messages came through but the emails in my outbox are still stuck there.

Anybody have any ideas?

Thanks,

Karin


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Outlook 2003, outgoing email problem with port 587 and Comcast*








and welcome to the Forum

You may have to delete and then recreate them with the new smtp settings


----------



## Karin Sue (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Outlook 2003, outgoing email problem with port 587 and Comcast*

I figured it out. I have multiple email accounts and was trying to change them all in one go. I need to hit tools and work through to finish on each separate email account for the changes to stick. The only account which had the changes sticking was the last one on the list and I had no outgoing emails on that account waiting.

I seem to recall on a previous version of Outlook that I could go in and make changes to several accounts and then apply them to all at once. It didn't have the wizard though.

Oh well, now I am all registered and ready to go when my next problem comes up.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Outlook 2003, outgoing email problem with port 587 and Comcast*

IMG]http://www2.incredimail.com/english/images/order/smiley.gif[/IMG]

Well done!!!

You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .


----------



## mikeber (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Outlook 2003, outgoing email problem with port 587 and Comcast*



Karin Sue said:


> I noticed email piling up in my outbox and checked my Comcast account and found an email informing me that port 25 was being blocked and to switch to port 587


Karin, do you have any idea why Comcast blocked port 25?


----------



## Karin Sue (Mar 6, 2009)

From Comcast


> Dear Comcast High-Speed Internet Subscriber:
> 
> Action Taken: In an effort to help prevent spam and ensure the security of our network and customers, Comcast has modified your modem’s settings to prevent the sending of email on port 25. That is the default port email programs such as Outlook Express use to send email. We’ve taken this action because we may have detected virus-like activity from your modem or received reports from other email providers that mail from your modem generated complaints from their users. Please read this message to understand how this action may impact your ability to send email and what you should do next.


Hmmm, I hadn't noticed this was directed specifically towards my modem. I guess its time to do a virus scan.

Karin


----------



## mikeber (Jan 10, 2007)

Karin Sue said:


> From Comcast
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I hadn't noticed this was directed specifically towards my modem. I guess its time to do a virus scan.
> ...


My daughter also experienced the same with her PC. You may have someone remotely using your PC as spam generator. It is quite a common practice. The problem may be some worm or malware that is quite difficult to detect. 
What pisses me of is that comcast disconnects your computer without getting permission first.


----------

